# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

## davidoc

Actualmente no estamos brindado servicios disculpen por la molestia 
Se brinda servicios de:  *Deshidratado*: de pulpas, hierbas, hojas, tubérculos, frutas, hortalizas entre otros.   *Molienda y Pulverización:* de cereales, semillas oleaginosas, leguminosas, tubérculos deshidratados, frutos deshidratados, hojas secas. 
Se maneja el manual de BPM ( Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura )
Programas Higiénico Sanitario
Máquinas de acero inoxidables   
Nota: Video donde se nuestras maquinarias asi como el procesado de deshidratado de Lucúma para obtener Harina de Lucúma. 
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.Temas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Servicio de DESHIDRATADO , Y SELLADO AL VACIO DEL PRODUCTO QUE DESEEN Ajo deshidratado Vendo Aguaymanto Deshidratado

----------

